# "Anthony Eats America"



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

A friend of mine talked me into entering a photo contest on Facebook and AOL On with Anthony Anderson. I got an e-mail from them that my photo is in the final eight. Wish me luck. Here is my submission.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

linky please! and grats!!!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Good Luck Pay, Been enjoying all your pictures for quite a while.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

surfmom said:


> linky please! and grats!!!


http://on.aol.com/show/anthony-eats-america-517825715/gallery

Thanks Y'all.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. Congrats Paymaster.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Yo go dude. Now that's recognition. Congrats.


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Congrats, and well earned!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Just looked at that link. You got third place....that is awesome Paymaster, Congratulations. I still think you should open your own dinner.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Well done Paymaster.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What did you win Pay?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

BTW Pay, good lick.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Awesome pay !!!!


----------

